# Not a boy...



## Kolya (Oct 18, 2018)

So we've had our hedgie for almost a month... The sex wasn't guaranteed when we got Kolya (a baby), so we just assumed it was a boy. Kolya's been a squirmer and did not like being flipped over so we could check the tummy for genitals... 
Well, turns out Kolya's a girl. Definitely. Oops... I feel kind of foolish for referring to her as a boy for so long. Has this happened to anyone else? 😅 I mean, it's not a huge deal, I just found it kind of funny.
Still going to keep calling her "Mister Grumpy", though.


----------



## Kaito the Hedgehog (Oct 11, 2018)

Umm.... How old was your baby when you got him/her?


A hedgehogs sex should be easily obvious from birth....


----------



## Kolya (Oct 18, 2018)

She was only about 3-4 weeks. I only learned about the whole "belly button" thing recently, and even then, Kolya wouldn't let me look at her tummy long enough to determine anything.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

A 3-4 week old baby is still nursing and just starting to eat crumbs from mom's dry food. Hedgehogs shouldn't be weaned until 5 weeks of age. Any decent breeder should be able to sex a baby by 3 weeks of age with no problem.


----------

